# Cherry slab table



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

I started this last fall, the top was 2 1/4 thick to start but had a bad twist in it, so I flattend it using a router +1" bit, the router was attacked to a board and the board/router road off 2 rails, took 3/8 off both sides. I then really struggled with a base/legs for it being a natural shaped top. I decided to go totally the other direction from natural shape to straight/square edged for the base. Its been about 3 months since I touched it,not sure I like it. I was shooting for it to be different, and that it is. What do you guys think. Thanks 4 lookin Mike


----------



## hancockj (Jul 2, 2009)

I like that alot. The lower shelf adds just enough and still keeps it simple IMO.


----------



## wiseachoo (Jan 4, 2010)

Logger said:


> I started this last fall, the top was 2 1/4 thick to start but had a bad twist in it, so I flattend it using a router +1" bit, the router was attacked to a board and the board/router road off 2 rails, took 3/8 off both sides. I then really struggled with a base/legs for it being a natural shaped top. I decided to go totally the other direction from natural shape to straight/square edged for the base. Its been about 3 months since I touched it,not sure I like it. I was shooting for it to be different, and that it is. What do you guys think. Thanks 4 lookin Mike


I'd be interested in seeing pictures of your router on rails setup that you used to flatten it.

I think the table definitely has potential, but you really need to put it through the finishing phase. I think that will add a lot to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

Agreed with the finishing.
There is nothing to reference the height. How tall is it? 

If you aren't happy with it, I can send you my address... lol


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Mike, I see streaks or something on that top... is that lighting or sanding marks or an odd grain pattern? As for the style, the best thing is if YOU don't like it, you can always change it. One of the biggest benefits I've found to building my own furniture.


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

wiseachoo said:


> I'd be interested in seeing pictures of your router on rails setup that you used to flatten it.
> 
> I think the table definitely has potential, but you really need to put it through the finishing phase. I think that will add a lot to it. :thumbsup:


 The router attachedto a 3 ft or so board, and 2 same height rails to run the router/ board across.:smile:


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

*table*



frankp said:


> Mike, I see streaks or something on that top... is that lighting or sanding marks or an odd grain pattern? As for the style, the best thing is if YOU don't like it, you can always change it. One of the biggest benefits I've found to building my own furniture.


 The table is 18" tall. Its never had any sanding yet, those are the router marks. Thanks 4 lookin Mike


----------



## TooPicky (Apr 12, 2009)

I like it....sand it, put a finish on it, and post more photos.......Even if you don't like it, someone probably will, and will buy it from you if you did a nice job...


----------



## smithingman (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Mike,
I think that if it is too awful a piece for you to bear with, just send it to me and I will handle disposal. Of course, it will sit in my living room proudly for about 20 or 30 years first. :yes:
All goofing aside-looks great to me.
Mark Emig


----------



## wiseachoo (Jan 4, 2010)

Logger said:


> The router attachedto a 3 ft or so board, and 2 same height rails to run the router/ board across.:smile:


Two questions:
1. What kind of router bit do you use for something like this, a straight flute?
2. I presume the rails are nicely spaced apart, checked for levelness, and independently suspended above the clamped down piece to flatten?


----------



## caseysbuilding (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow! Looks good.:thumbsup:


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

*table*



wiseachoo said:


> Two questions:
> 1. What kind of router bit do you use for something like this, a straight flute?
> 2. I presume the rails are nicely spaced apart, checked for levelness, and independently suspended above the clamped down piece to flatten?


 Yes to ? 1 and 2, its a bit slow but did the job:thumbsup:


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Cool table.

Red


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Nice table !!!*

Yea, if ya don't want it let me know, I think I can find a home for it.:laughing:


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

*I like it!*

That's great! Get the sander started and finish it. I like the shape - nice change from a standard rectangular coffee table. When you get it sanded smooth and some finish on there, the circular grain structure will be great.


----------



## Dusty82 (Dec 23, 2009)

Ditto - I don't see a thing wrong with it. Please finish it and post the pics. I know we'd all love to see it done.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I think it will look real good when its finished.It sorta has the shape of a surfboard.Good job!Itchy


----------



## Back to the Wood (Dec 19, 2009)

Absolutely SUPER job! I agree with others here, sand it and finish it and it will look amazing. While the legs may not have been what you intended, they really draw attention to the shape of the top and shelf. I love it.
Bob


----------



## wletson (Jan 11, 2010)

I think I'd play with the idea of a slightly curved leg, wider at the top. Crap, hold on.....










kinda like this?

Having said that, I think it looks great! The addition of the lower shelf adds a lot to the look.


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

*table*

Thanks for the replys everyome, im gonna leave as is, except for a 3/4" radius on the top.:thumbsup:


----------

